# Young Wood pigeon going blind-why?



## brs98 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello from another new poster. We have been rescuing animals for years and releasing when possible, keeping when not, and 5 days ago I found a young wood pigeon on the path, and he was blind in one eye, so he would take off into things that he couldn't see-a parked car and a tree, for example. The other eye could see my approach. He was eating and drinking. Yesterday it appeared that he was not eating by late afternoon, and when I tested his eyesight it seemed the other eye was losing sight, so now he could only see my hand if I came up from behind. Today he cannot see from any direction, so we have resorted to hand feeding and putting his beak into water, and he will then drink. We have also given him some Baytril, which we have from a sympathetic vet who knows we take care of animals. Can anyone help me and tell me what might be the cause and treatment of this progressive blindness? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure really,but I had a similar experience with a crow last year. It had grown up around my house and one day it turned up on my back deck blind and deaf . It was also starving because it couldn't find food in that condition. I let it inside and fattened him up for a week whilst looking into causes of the injury and someone with other unreleasable crows who might want it.

Anyway long story short, a local crow rehabber with 40 years experience took it in permanently. She said it was most likely an impact injury ie car strike or bad fight with another bird. The crow had some ulceration in one eye and she was using some eye drops to see if the sight would return in that eye.

So....from her advice, I wouldn't give up on the sight returning. A vet might be able to advise you there. If not, a blind bird can have a happy life if things are set up right for them.


----------



## brs98 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for that, we never give up. We have rescued dozens of wild birds, one ripped open and paralysed down one side, and he was able to lead a good life, feisty little sparrow! So we will continue to treat him/her the best way we know how, but others no doubt know a better way. The avian vet we use for our parrots is quite a ways away, and the other vets say they will put him down as he is classed as 'vermin'. (I haven't told him that). I was wondering if it could be a tumour or a head injury as he is young and seems unable to fly, so he probably got the boot out of the nest and may have hit his head along the way. Time will tell.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I read elsewhere that some infections can cause blindness, Chlamydiosis and a form of Conjunctivitis were specifically mentioned. Also overdose of some medications such as Ivermectin and Metronidazole (that would have to be a huge overdose).

Otherwise, I'd go with what Bella F said.


----------



## brs98 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for that. And as this is a pigeon forum, perhaps you could help with another pigeon question, or should this be a new post, moderator? We have had a feral pigeon that someone shot, the pellet hit the front of his wing and went into his crop. The hole is still there after 2 1/2 years, so food and water run out, but other than that, he is in good heath. Any ideas why the wound and crop won't close? The vet said it would. It didn't.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Here is as good as anywhere 

I'd say the vet was a little over-optimistic to assume it would necessarily heal itself. Sometimes they do, sure, but some need to be stitched up. It would really need someone qualified to examine the wound, I'd say. I presume the pellet was removed.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We have had pigeons with pellet holes in their crops,they healed. I have no idea why the hole on your pigeon didn't close, unless there was some sort of cauterising effect by the bullet that prevented the hole from closing? Pidgey would know, you could PM him.

Could they suture the crop? I am concerned that water or seeds coming out of the crop could get between the crop membrane and the skin rather than just spilling outside the body.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm so amazed it could survive in that condition for 2 1/2 years.

What Feefo said about the pellet cauterising the wound makes sense.


----------



## brs98 (Apr 13, 2012)

That is what I think as well, the pellet has not been removed, I assume it is still there and causing the wound to stay open. We have asked several vets and wildlife refuges, and they all offered to euthanise the pigeon. Our avian vet said he would do the surgery for cost, £120. We cannot afford that. As he seems to otherwise be in good health and no pain, we have left it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I have no other explanation to put forward here, but I am surprised that a pellet would be hot enough to cauterize the initial wound. I'm not sure there would be enough velocity from a pellet gun to heat the pellet up. Pellet guns usually use pumped up air pressure, or CO2 gas to expel the projectile out, compared to a cartridge that might create heat from the explosion of gun powder needed to shoot the bullet out! Just wondering?

Maybe the wound formed scar tissue before the skin could close. Without sutures, or some form of compression to hold it together. The natural motion of the birds movement, or even the food and water going through the wound may have forced it open enough for the scar tissue to form. Just a thought! Or maybe the pellet itself caused just enough puckering of the skin folds to keep it open. Now I would think a Vet would have to recut the edges in order to have clean flesh to suture it.


----------



## brs98 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm no logistics expert either. I would guess, and our vet says it is likely, that the pellet is lodged in the crop and preventing the crop healing. That would not explain the wound in the side not healing, but we are thankful it does not, otherwise there would be a serious problem. We have given it two full courses of Baytril, and we always have some available if it looks like it is starting to feel under the weather. He seems a happy pigeon otherwise.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

As you said, as long as it's not suffering, and is maintaining a healthy weight, it's probably best left alone. It really is too bad that the other Vets only offered to euthanize it for you, when, except for the cost, it would seem to be an easy fix.


----------



## brs98 (Apr 13, 2012)

That was what our vet suggested, leave well enough alone. He said he cannot fix the wing, so it will never go back in the wild, but he can fly up about 7 feet or so, enough to get on a high perch.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Continued good luck. And thanks for caring enough to work with your birds. Others might have given up by now.


----------



## brs98 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'll probably give up when I'm dead. In the meantime, it's good fun making other people think I'm nuts.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Better to enjoy being nuts, than go crazy being sane!!!!!!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

brs98 said:


> Hello from another new poster. We have been rescuing animals for years and releasing when possible, keeping when not, and 5 days ago I found a young wood pigeon on the path, and he was blind in one eye, so he would take off into things that he couldn't see-a parked car and a tree, for example. The other eye could see my approach. He was eating and drinking. Yesterday it appeared that he was not eating by late afternoon, and when I tested his eyesight it seemed the other eye was losing sight, so now he could only see my hand if I came up from behind. Today he cannot see from any direction, so we have resorted to hand feeding and putting his beak into water, and he will then drink. We have also given him some Baytril, which we have from a sympathetic vet who knows we take care of animals. Can anyone help me and tell me what might be the cause and treatment of this progressive blindness? Thank you in advance.


Hi BRS, sounds like this bird has already had a collision before you found him, & he may have an internal injury or swelling. As you prob know, Woodpigeons are pretty skittsh & fly at the least thing, so any further collisions could make this worse.
All I can suggest at the moment is keep it confined so no chance of it bumping into things and try some meloxicalm. It is a painkiller/anti inflamitory & may well help reduce any internal swelling that could be putting pressure on the eye nerves. 
I have a rescue at the moment (not a woodie) that was hit by a car. It was paralysed & I was pretty sure was gonna be blind on one side, however aftera couple of days rest & treatment, Its legs are now fine and has also regained quite a bit of sight, although not 100% or enough that I would consider it for release.


----------



## brs98 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for that, I will try and pick some up tomorrow at the chemist.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Back to the subject of the wood pigeon, you can have him tested for salmonellosis and chlamydia, you would need to start collecting 5 days poop samples and get a test kit from Retford Poultry Partnership. That would include a sample tube for the poop sample and a swab to take a fecal swab for chlamydia. The tests would cost £24.50, including the price for the kit which you would pay for when you returned the sample for testing.

http://www.retfordpoultry.com/links/pigeontestingform.pdf


----------



## brs98 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link


----------

